# ممدوح إسماعيل يشعل معركة الأذان فى البرلمان



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2012)

*ممدوح إسماعيل يشعل معركة الأذان فى البرلمان*
*والكتاتنى يعترض عليه*​ 
*الثلاثاء، 7 فبراير  2012 - 15:53*





*ممدوح إسماعيل عضو مجلس الشعب*​ *فى واقعة هى الأولى من نوعها داخل جلسات مجلس الشعب، رفع ممدوح إسماعيل عضو مجلس الشعب أذان العصر داخل جلسة مجلس الشعب، اليوم الثلاثاء، وردد إسماعيل المعروف بانتمائه للتيار السلفى الأذان كاملاً داخل قاعة البرلمان.
ومن جانبه، شن الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى رئيس مجلس الشعب هجوماً حاداً على ممدوح إسماعيل، بعد أن قاطع كلمة أحد نواب مجلس الشعب ورفع الآذان، قائلاً: "لن أسمح لك بذلك، أنت تساوم ولست أكثر منا إسلاماً، قاعة مجلس الشعب ليست للصلاة، هى مخصصة للحديث فقط، وأنت لست فقهياً أكثر من النواب".
وقام النائب سيد عسكر بعرض الأمر من الجانب الفقهى، وأكد أن الأذان بالمجلس أمر غير مطلوب.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 فبراير 2012)

*ولسة ...ولسة ...*
*أنتظروا ما هو آآآآآآآآآت ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 فبراير 2012)

اممممممممم  دي البدايه ....

وماذا بعد ذلك  ؟؟؟؟؟


وعجبي !!!!!!


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2012)

_طب ماكان يقعد ف بيتو ويصلي وياذن براحتو_
_ولا عايزين يمسكو الدنيا كلهاااا_
_يعني هيسيبو مشاكل البلد كلها ويمسكو في الاذان_
_عشان كده الدول  العربيه المسلمه راجعه لورا_​


----------



## Abd elmassih (7 فبراير 2012)

انا عايز اعرف اللى انتخب ممدوح اسماعيل انتخبوا عشان يصليلو ركعتين فى قاعة المجلس ولا يحل مشاكل البلد ولا هى ناقصه جوامع وزوايا ان مش عارف البلد هتتقدم ازاى طول ما فيها من على شاكلة ممدوح اسماعيل!!!!!
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5vJxRW10LoQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## مريم بنت الرب (7 فبراير 2012)

*للعمل وقته ومكانه وللصلاة وقتهاومكانها ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2012)

ده عايز يطلع فى التلفزيون عايز الكاميرا تجيبه


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2012)

*بعد متابعة جلسات المجلس ... واضح أن الأغلبيه من البلهاء ...وسيشرعون لمصر دستورها وشرائعها ...*


----------



## man4truth (7 فبراير 2012)

*يا امة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم
فعلاً قمة الجهل والسفاهة​*


----------



## oesi no (7 فبراير 2012)

*ابو جهل ده محامى كبير
تخيلوا 
يعنى ابو جهل ده ممكن يبقى من الناس اللى تحط الدستور 
مجلس الحضانه ده حاجة تقرف

*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 فبراير 2012)

بالتاكيد هو انسان متخلف


----------



## marcelino (7 فبراير 2012)

ده مجلس حلوووووووووو اوى​


----------



## geegoo (7 فبراير 2012)

هو الباشا نايب من دايرة ايه  ؟؟؟
فكرني بفيلم صلاح الدين ...
هيضربوهم و هما بيصلوا ؟؟!!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2012)

*شووووو سخيييييييييييييف اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
ورد الكتاتنى كان حلووووو وهو بيكبس دوحه*


----------



## geegoo (7 فبراير 2012)

و علي كده هو صلي في الاخر و لا كمل الجلسة ؟؟


----------



## happy angel (7 فبراير 2012)

*ولسه ياما فى الجراب يا حاوى ههههههههه*​


----------



## grges monir (8 فبراير 2012)

اللى حصل دليل على عقلية حزب داخل المجلس
منتهى البلاهة والاسفاف 
يعتقد انة بذلك يقدر اللة اكثر من غيرة
هنا الكارثة 
هل هولاء نواب شعب ام شيوخ زوايا ههههههههه


----------



## miraam (8 فبراير 2012)

*حاجة تكسف ناس فعلا عشوائيه  *

*او هو شكله كدا ماكنش فاهم القضايا الى بيتكلموا فيها و مش عارف يشارك معاهم فى الكلام قام قال لازم اعمل منظر و اظهر على الشاشة *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 فبراير 2012)

*هههههههههههه الحمد الله والشكر استخف الشيخ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

*شبّه أمين لجنة الفتوى بأسوان الشيخ حبيب منصور النائب السلفى ممدوح إسماعيل الذى قام برفع الآذان أثناء انعقاد مجلس الشعب الثلاثاء بمن حاول التبول فى بئر زمزم.

فسر منصور هذا التشبيه فى فتوى أصدرها قائلاً: "كان هناك رجل يبحث عن الشهرة فذهب وتبول فى بئر زمزم وحين قام الناس إليه يزجرونه ويضربونه قال لهم أريد أن يُذكر اسمى ولو باللعنات" متابعًا: "ما قام به ممدوح إسماعيل فى مجلس الشعب يشبه ما قام به هذا الرجل كلاهما أراد أن يُذكر وإن اختلفت الطريقة".

وقال منصور أيضًا: "حين تكون الدولة تحترق ووزارة الداخلية تأن من المواجهات الدامية أمامها، والمجتمع فى حاجة لإيقاف العنف واتخاذ إجراءات سريعة وحاسمة ثم نجد نائبًا يرفع الآذان فى البرلمان فى هذا التوقيت وبتلك الطريقة فهذا يدل على أمرين لا ثالث لهما هو أن هذا الشخص يجهل فقه الواقع وفقه الأولويات".

وذكّر أمين لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر بمحافظة أسوان النائب ممدوح إسماعيل بما كان النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام يفعله فى الأيام الأولى من الدعوة الإسلامية إذ كان يصلى فى الكعبة وحوله الأصنام لكنه لم يطلب أن تهدم ولم يقترب منها، وحين قويت شوكة الإسلام وعاد النبى وأصحابه إلى مكه أمر بهدم كل التماثيل، وعلّق: "هذا هو فقه الواقع الذى يجهله إسماعيل وغيره".

وواصل منصور قائلاً: "أمّا ما يخص فقه الأولويات، فما قام به هذا النائب يُذكرنى بواعظ التقى رجل يشرب خمرًا ومعه امرأة يريد أن يزنى بها فبدلاً من أن ينهه عمّا يفعل ذهب إليه وقال: "يا فلان، لماذا لم تُعفى لحيتك وتلتزم هدى النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام" وتابع: "كلاهما فى الجهل بفقه الأولويات سواء".

واختتم منصور فتواه موجهًا الحديث لممدوح إسماعيل قائلاً: "إذا كنت تحب رفع الآذان، فأعدك أننا سنوجد لك عملاً فى وزارة الأوقاف بحيث ترفع الآذان بأعلى صوتك، لكن دع البرلمان واتركه لمن يحل أزمات الناس ويشرع لهم".*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 فبراير 2012)

*الأراجوز هو الشخصية الوحيدة التى تعتقد أن كلام البشر العادى يمر عبر ( زمارة ) فى الحلق ...*
*لذا فهو يندهش من أولئك البشر الذين نزعوا عنهم تلك النبرة الجميلة التى تدندنها قطعة من الصفيح الصدأ..(!!)*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (8 فبراير 2012)

I think if he would be keep sleeping.....! would be more respectable


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2012)

*الغريبة أنه رفع الآذان بعد موعده بنصف ساعة ..... أكيد كان نائم ..... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الغريبة أنه رفع الآذان بعد موعده بنصف ساعة ..... أكيد كان نائم ..... *


*فرق توقيت يا أستاذنا الفاضل ...*
*وعلى المقيمين خارج " القٌبة " مراعاة فروق التوقيت (!!)*


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (8 فبراير 2012)

تلقية روح البيت قال لعياله شوفتونى فى التلفزيون؟
قلوله اه وانت بتتهزق من الكتاتنى
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2012)

*إسماعيل لا يوجد نص دستوري أو شرع يمنعني من الآذان داخل البرلمان 

الرجل فضح الكتاتنى والشيخ صاحب الفتوى


والثلاثة فضحوا طبخ الدين مع السياسة

*


[YOUTUBE]Ku-6hIDWC0Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2012)

*قال الشيخ محمد بن شاكر الشريف تعليقاً على ما جرى من رفع الأذان فى البرلمان

ما الذي يضيرك يا دكتور الكتاتني من ترديد الأذان؟
من الذي قال إن الأذان لا يكون إلا في المسجد
كان يجب عليك يا دكتور كتاتني بدلا من أن تقول للأستاذ ممدوح إسماعيل لا تزايد لست أكثر منا إسلاما ولست أكثر منا حرصا على الصلاة كان يجب عليك أن ترفع الجلسة للصلاة

وهل تظن يا دكتور أن رفع الأذان يحتاج إذنا منك أو ممن هو فوقك أنت ما جلست في مجلسك هذا إلا بكلمة لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.

فلماذا انتفضت عند سماعها وتشوش على المؤذن بدلا من تردد خلفه الأذان وتشكره على أن ذكركم بما كان يجب عليك أن تعمل له حسابا قبل بداية الجلسة
لولا أني أعلم أنك على رأس فصيل إسلامي لظننت أنك من فصيل علماني أو ليبرالي .

بدلا من أن تغضب من مخالفة الأستاذ ممدوح لمخالفة نظام الجلسة كان الأولى بك أن تغضب من نفسك لأنك لم تحسب حسابا لموعد أذان صلاة العصر 

بدأت حورات السفهاء .... وانحسار الإسلام عن مصر صار قريب *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (8 فبراير 2012)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاتعليق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 فبراير 2012)

*أرتفع صوت الآذان ليغطى على صوت المذبحة ....

*


----------



## Rosetta (8 فبراير 2012)

بس إتبهدل بهدلة من الأخر ههههههههههههه 
الأذان مكانه في المسجد مش في البرلمان .. !! 
يعني الأخ لو كان في مستشفى مثلا هيقف قدام الكل ويقعد يأذن هههههههه
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بإلوهيم


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2012)

*يعني فرقت معاكم الأذان .... ما أحنا بنتفرج من شهرين علي البرلمان الأسلامي المتهاوي *
*عدوها ... وانسوها*​


----------

